# Fixing the air conditioner AC



## El Capitan (Mar 12, 2003)

I drive an 85 sentra (b11) and the AC doesnt work. I mean eveything works fine but no cold air. Could I just use those compressor refill things they sell at auto parts stores?

What type of AC system does my car have.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I've got an '85 B11 as well. On a trip through the Arizona desert the AC crapped out. Stopped in Tucson and bought an R134 conversion kit. Charged it up and it works great. Nice and cold.

Of course your problem may be more serious, bad receiver/dryer, bad compressor, major leak. I got lucky but you should have the system checked out.

You've got a standard R12 system, nothing fancy.


----------



## El Capitan (Mar 12, 2003)

Hmm conversion kit. Gotta check it out did you get it at a regular auto parts store like autozone or pep boys? How complicated is this kit, will I be able to do this mod at home? Or am I gonna need tools from a shop.

I read in some other forum that I need to take the car to get something removed with some recovery machine whats that about? heres the link

http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/load/cars/msg0114140123590.html


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

To do it right, you absolutely have to get the R12 vacuumed out and replace the drier and seals. I believe there's more to it than that, but those I'm sure of. Leaving any R12 or R12 lubricant in the system creates the potential of forming a black precipitate in the system which can cause permanent damage.

Have the system pressure checked - assuming it's not leaking or can be fixed easily, you may still be better off paying the high price of R12. R134 doesn't have the cooling capacity of 12. The cost of converting to 134 combined with the reduced effectiveness of the new refrigerant makes it a tough decision.


----------



## El Capitan (Mar 12, 2003)

I see. One of my uncles got the AC fixed in his old crysler van, I came to find out that he paid like 900 bucks to get it fixed its an 88 Im guessing that it needed some major repairs.

thanks for the info


----------

